# Biller problem



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Seems I may need a new trigger assembly on my 48 inch gun. Is this something I can tackle before I start taking screws out. The shaft won't latch in and trigger doesn't move.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I beleive not 100% sure biller will give you free an assembly. Call them or e mail and ask. Can't hurt. In answer to your question yes it's not that hard but it is trickey to put back in. Pictures or write down how everything comes apart.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Roger. Thanks.


----------

